
Attention Executives: 73% of You Need to Fire Yourselves - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/30/attention-executives-73-of-you-need-to-fire-yourselves/
======
alex_c
As far as I can tell, the 73% number comes from "Only 27% of those between the
ages of 18-30 say Twitter is an important rapid-feedback tool for business."

So executives who don't think Twitter is the second coming should fire
themselves. Thanks TechCrunch.

Sigh.

------
CodeMage
_You may think we obsess about Twitter too much on TechCrunch, but clearly
most business folks aren’t getting the memo._

Obsessively repeating a message does not improve it. Look, it took me less
than 140 characters to say this!

